# Joke



## deleted_user (Feb 3, 2022)

Despite their age and fragility, I still prefer to use vacuum tubes, because frankly, bipolar transistors behave erratically


----------



## whydontu (Feb 3, 2022)

I find lithium-doping the n-donors  helps a lot with stability


----------



## terry_g (Feb 3, 2022)

A number of forums I belong to my username is Bipolar.
Other forum members assume I am a female for some reason.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 3, 2022)

terry_g said:


> A number of forums I belong to my username is Bipolar.
> Other forum members assume I am a female for some reason.


Ha ha good one!  I want to tell my wife that one but I'm not sure how she would take it...she'd either laugh or go off the rails at me about how insensitive and thoughtless I am.


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 3, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Ha ha good one!  I want to tell my wife that one but I'm not sure how she would take it...she'd either laugh or go off the rails at me about how insensitive and thoughtless I am.


well we know one thing AvE would love that joke


----------



## whydontu (Feb 3, 2022)

the interesting thing about being called insensitive and thoughtless is that if it’s true we don’t care


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 3, 2022)

whydontu said:


> the interesting thing about being called insensitive and thoughtless is that if it’s true we don’t care



Crap I LOVE your sense of humour! So twisted and ugly that it's actually elegant and beautiful!


----------

